# Do you like the person above you?



## CuteFlareon (May 9, 2009)

The title says it all. XD so anyway, whenever a person posts down here,
the other person says if they like them as a friend or not.....
so to start it off with me


----------



## Jester (May 13, 2009)

Sure. Even though idk you xD


----------



## Bombsii (May 13, 2009)

Yes, even though I don't see you as much as i'd like to anymore.


----------



## Noctowl (May 13, 2009)

Yeah. =] He's cool.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 13, 2009)

Yes, very much so :D *hugs*


----------



## Thorne (May 13, 2009)

Yes, that guy above is awesome.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 13, 2009)

*nodnod* I does, I does!


----------



## Thorne (May 13, 2009)

YES INDEEDSIR I DO VERY MUCH.
SHE IS VERY NICE AND SUCH, DRAWS AWESOMINGLY.


----------



## Nope (May 13, 2009)

I don't really know you too much, but I guess you're okay X3


----------



## Jester (May 13, 2009)

Yeah lol. And DA I don't come on as much because of a combo of my RPs dying and me being grounded. If I could make a new RP that didn't die I would stay again~


----------



## Autumn (May 13, 2009)

Haven't seen you much but from what I have seen you're pretty cool :D


----------



## Taliax (May 13, 2009)

^Yes, you're nice~ Plus you like Warriors, which makes for epic win. C:


----------



## Coloursfall (May 13, 2009)

Yeah I do~ She's pretty awesome~


----------



## Zoltea (May 13, 2009)

I will like the person above if she gives me very sour things.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 13, 2009)

You've only been here for a couple days, so I don't know. You seem cool enough so far, though. =3


----------



## Zoltea (May 13, 2009)

I like you.... now, then, how about some sour treats.... (P.S. My occupation is making people happy)


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 13, 2009)

*noms* I like this guy. I saw him as an aquaintaince before though. :33


----------



## Zoltea (May 13, 2009)

I like the person above, she gave me sour stuff, and greeted me, :3.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 14, 2009)

Don't know him yet, but he seems alright :3


----------



## Jester (May 14, 2009)

don't know him. But I've heard people give him praise so yes.


----------



## Flora (May 14, 2009)

Yes. ^^


----------



## Not Meowth (May 14, 2009)

Yep. Lots :DDDD


----------



## Jester (May 14, 2009)

Yes~ I do.


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

^don't know the person, but, I like everyone, :P.


----------



## Jester (May 14, 2009)

Idk him. -steals his sour things and eats them-


----------



## Black Yoshi (May 15, 2009)

Yes. He's awesome.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 15, 2009)

Indeedy I do.

*pets Xhan and hands him a cookie*


----------



## Zoltea (May 15, 2009)

Sure...whatever, X3


----------



## Spatz (May 15, 2009)

LOL Jolty fan! Yes!


----------



## Zoltea (May 15, 2009)

^Someone I don't know? Sure. ^_^


----------



## Bombsii (May 16, 2009)

You seem okay.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (May 16, 2009)

Well you are my brother so I guess I have to say yes. (I'm joking, you're the best bro ever.)


----------



## Zoltea (May 16, 2009)

^Another person I Don't know...*likeas*


----------



## Bombsii (May 16, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Zoltea (May 16, 2009)

*copies previous poster* Yes.


----------



## Articuno (May 27, 2009)

Yes, even though you are electric


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Yush, he feeds me moar posts. X3


----------



## Evolutionary (May 27, 2009)

Yes I suppose, being everywhere gets sort of annoying but if that is something to go by then I'm annoying.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Sure, despite her copy & paste complaints. X3


----------



## Evolutionary (May 27, 2009)

But I don't like copy and paste...

Same same.


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Sure, despite her copy & paste complaints. X3 

(oh the irony. >:3)


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

Yes, because she has a colorful sig that glows on a dark background. :3


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap, he's my buddy and I kinda stalk him in a way..


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, though I hardly ever see him.


----------



## Nope (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know Blastoise too well, which is a shame since he seems like a nice guy :3.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 3, 2009)

On Buddy List, I dunno...no...JK yeah she's good!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't know Eon... but he's seems to be a nice guy from what I see.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, he's my new gaming buddy. o_o


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, he's my gamin' buddy, and on My contacts list.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, we have fun convos.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. He's fun and semi-random.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

^Yes. Fun and plain-ol' random.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

^Yup, gaming buddy, one of 3. :3


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

^Yup, my gaming buddy and newest online friend!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure. I don't know him well, but he hasn't done anything bad to me. :3


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah. Just is.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

^yup, first person to be my friend here.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yup, why else would he have influenced my avatar.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yes, as he's stranded with me. 8D


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yes, as he feels my paaaaaaaaaiin for being away from my true home.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

^yes, cause he has an Eeveelution in his avvy like me. 8D


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yes. He's everywhere it seems. It doesn't bother me. He also seems really cool.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess. Seems cool. And is a coffee addict.


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 4, 2009)

Haven't seen person above around before a couple days ago, but seems cool.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure, just because. :3


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

YES.

He's my scientific partneeeeeeer~!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure. Friend of Zoltea is a friend of mine, as I say.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure, is one of my other gamers. 8D


----------



## Minkow (Jun 4, 2009)

苏热，。
O.o whoops
Anyone on my friends list is a yes.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for adding me. :3


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for taking over Forum Games with me.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for giving me a ton of posts.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Yup, for giving me a chance to take over the Forum Games a few hours ago.


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 4, 2009)

Seems cool. Never seen him before today. But seems to like math so that's cool.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure. X3


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, because he reminds me of how I was for my first month or so joining on my last account.


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure. Has a funny quote on his signature.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah. She befriended me just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah; has cool math things in signature.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure, for having less digits of pi memorized than me.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for giving me tons of posts.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for doing the same.


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 4, 2009)

No


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Um, seems alright. Sort of like my math/physics teacher.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure, for having math in sig.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yess, for also being away from home.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> Sure, for having less digits of pi memorized than me.


I have 100, how many do you have?

Anyway, yes, for being awesome.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for being a Forum Games addict, like meeee~!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, because he has been stranded on this strange planet.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yes because we are in war and
*THIS.IS.SPAAAARTAAAAAAAAA!*


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yes, because I can now 
 				 					  						O o
/¯/___________________________  _ __/
| FIRE MAH LAZOR BLAAAAAAAAAAARGHH!!!!
\_\¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ ¯ ¯¯\


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

^Sure, 'cause he fired his "LAZOR BLAAAAAAAAAAARGHH!!!!"


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yes, because of math.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yup, 'cause he has a vaporeon for an avvy now


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yes, because he wields aura.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes because

______________________________________________________________________
CHARGIN AN' FIRIN' MAH LAZAR!__________________________________________ _\
______________________________________________________________________>
______________________________________________________________________/


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yes, because memes are 1337!


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yes, because I didnot get that.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Yes, even though he does not know what leetspeak is.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yes even though I was not talking about 1337.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for getting a Flareon avvy.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for having a Jolteon avvie.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for not being able to post as fast as me.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yes, for having the same secret to speed.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

^Yes, for being my awesome buddy. :3


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, same reason.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for having a name with non-alphabetical symbols.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for having sprites of boredom.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for having an awesome symbol in sig.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for having an awesome avatar


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, and just because.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 4, 2009)

I does, I does. *chews on him*


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure, and I have no real reason either.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes. He seems energetic and altogether fun.

((Almost everyone but me on this page has an Eeveelution avatar.))


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure, despite not knowing him.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure, he's one of the people who actually talks to me.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure, gaming buddy and all. :3


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, for posting quickly.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure, for having a Vaporeon in his avatar.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, see similar avvies?


----------



## see ya (Jun 5, 2009)

Yah. He's a pretty cool dude. :3


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Same. Except change dude to girl and He's to She's.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

YUP. I AGREE THAT CAPS LOCK AND TILDE(~) ARE VERY NICE.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

YES. HE LIKES CAPSLOCK AND ~ IS NICE.


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 5, 2009)

No


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah. I'm making him cake. :3


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 5, 2009)

no because I'm a bitter lonely asshole


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, because I see no reason not to.
(Whenever I see people, my preset diposition towards them is to like. Unless they do something to change that it stays the same)


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, she is in the EEVEELUTIONS CULT.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes! He's my newest friend!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

Yus because HE IS ALSO AN ARTIST. OMGZ AWESOMESAUCE *glomps him*


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes because she challenges me to come up with a witty response in the user title.


----------



## see ya (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't know her very well, but she seems pretty cool. :3


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 5, 2009)

The same. Don't know her well, but she seems cool and has a fang apparently.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

Yesh. She like NCIS, which I havn't really watched, but assume is good. :3


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, because she assumes correctly.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, 'cause she's a nerd, like me (well, that's what people at my school label me)


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

^Yes, because LOOK AT THE FRIGGIN' AVVIES!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, 'cause he's also in the Eeveelutions Cult


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 6, 2009)

no because he's in that godawful eeveelution clique

changed my mind. Out of all the eeveelution people I like Skroy Horitz the most because he has math in his sig. As a number, I guess I can't hate on math people.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess so, even though I don't think i've ever talked to you properly.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 6, 2009)

Yep. He fights aliens and doesn't afraid anything.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess. Don't really talk to him but I see him around Forum Games and he seems pretty cool.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, I'm not one to dislike people most of the time, an multi-taskers are cool.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes. Even though I don't really know him. :3


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes. She has a cute Glaceon avatar.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes. He has an Umbreon avatar.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes. Has a Vaporeon avatar whose art style seems vaguely familiar to me.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jun 7, 2009)

no because he has a bunch of math shit in his sig


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

No because he doesn't like cool math stuff.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, 'cause he has a cool number pattern in his sig (1,1,2,3,5,8...)


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 11, 2009)

Sure because he greeted me when I came here.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 11, 2009)

Sure, 'cause he's new.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Sure, because you're one of the only people I reconize.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

Sure, 'cause he's also new.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Sure, cause they like me. And I'm not _that_ new.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

Sure, 'casue he just pointed out my error in reading the 'Join Date'


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 17, 2009)

Sure, cause he's newer than me but has many more posts.


----------



## turbler (Jun 17, 2009)

no, not yet, don't know ^ well at all, like second post of theirs I've seen.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 17, 2009)

No, because I don't know her very well, but dislike the avatar.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, I guess. He's a Hitchhiker, apparently.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 17, 2009)

I have, as yet, formed no opinion on him.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 19, 2009)

He introduced me to XKCD. YEAAH~ 8D


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 19, 2009)

YES.
FARKING YES.
VERY GOOD FRIEND.
AND LIKES HOUSE MD.
AND SCRUBS.
AND MOST BRITCOMEDY.
AND IS AWESOME.
'NUFF SAID.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

Yay, Scrubs fans! =D *at home*

I'd assume so, since she is on my friend list and all, she's also nice and funny. =D


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, I like him. He danced with me and complemented my cheeseburgers. :33
And... apparently likes Scrubs too. OMGZ. AWESOME. 8D


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 19, 2009)

Yesh, Notory has pretty arts.


----------



## turbler (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah =)


----------



## diywid (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know you, so therefore I have nothing against you. So yeah, I kinda like you...


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 19, 2009)

^who the heck are you?


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

^My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 19, 2009)

YOU.
IT'S YOU AGAIN.
YES I LIKE YOU. AS A FRIEND. ^.^
*IS TYPING IN ALL CAPS BECAUSE SHE CAN*


----------



## Skroy (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, she's fun to speak with! ^^


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 19, 2009)

^NO BECAUSE I SAT NEXT TO HIM ON SPIN THE BOTTLE AND IT LANDED ON MEEE

He's generally fun to be around and to hang out with, so yeah.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 19, 2009)

^HECK YEAH, SHE LET ME KISS HER IN SPIN THE BOTTLE WHEN SHE COULD'VE JUST SHOVED ME AWAY! ^^

^What she said, so yeah.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 19, 2009)

^I could've shoved you away? *shoves*

Same as previous post I made.


----------



## Flora (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes. Yes I do. ^^


----------



## diywid (Jun 20, 2009)

NO I HATE YOU (joking)


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

Err, maybe?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 20, 2009)

^ Fun. :3

Which means yes of course.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

^ Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. *huff-huff* Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sure. He is my friend after all. ^^


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 21, 2009)

^ Fellow artist and random friend yes. :33


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

FRIIIEEENNDDD


----------



## Skroy (Jun 21, 2009)

^What he said


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 21, 2009)

^ He ish mah siggy buddeh. :333


----------



## Skroy (Jun 21, 2009)

My user title buddy, so yeah!


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, because he has Vaporeon in his sig. And Jolteon. And Ampharos. And has a nice aura (I just feel it).


----------

